# Hardcore field decoys



## cedarsedge (Sep 21, 2006)

Have any of you guys used the Hardcore Mallard Field decoys? What are some pro's and con's about them? I found a good deal on them....almost 2 good to be true. I have never used them, I have the ghg field decoys and have had no issues with them

Dan


----------



## DOA HONKER (Mar 30, 2008)

I am pretty sure I know were you found the smokin deal on the hardcores. For that price I just ordered some. Will let ya know how they work in a few months.


----------



## take'em down (Jan 8, 2009)

Wheres the good deal??  :thumb:


----------



## Snowgooseman__SD (Jan 22, 2010)

They suck i have 6 resters. and they absoulutly suck. Bought them two years ago and the paint has completly chipped off. they are heavy and there base's are a *$&#(. Good note! Avery's FB mallard stake's/ringbases work great for them!


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

have you contacd Hardcore with your problems? Thier customer service is awesome


----------



## teamflightstoppersND (Feb 20, 2009)

Where do you contact hardcore customer service? I tried one year ago to get some answers and just gave up and sold the suspect decoys.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

Hardcoredecoys.com
Hard Core Decoys
264 E. Garfield
Aurora, Ohio 44202
330-348-0206


----------

